# Cannondale SRM: Spindle Length



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

I just received my "new" 2008 Cdale System six 1 that comes with the 2 piece SI carbon crankset. (Carbon Crankset = POO...Starnut) My plan is to remove the Carbon Crankset and replace it with my Cannondale Hollowgram SI SRM. 
My question is: Does the Cdale SRM require a different length spindle than the standard BB30 spindle. Originally my plan was to remove the 2 piece Carbon Crank, replace the bearings and Spindle and mount the Cdale SRM. I have heard that there is a special spindle the Cdale makes(especially for the SRM) that is different than their traditional spindle. 

My assumption was that the Cdale SRM should fit normal BB30 spindles (maybe a different spacer configuration?)

Any thoughts and advice would be greatly appreciated! (and if I need a special spindle where the heck to I get one!) Thanks!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Yep, different spindle. Both are 104mm but the "srm spindle" is slightly (like 1 mm) offset. No you can't feel it, and no it does not throw off you q-factor or chain line as the spider compensates for it.


The part number you are looking for is QC850. That is the whole BB assembly with bearings, clips, washers, and spacers. Any cannondale dealer should be able to get you one and they should be in stock since they are not in super high demand and it should be $110. The standard one is QC690 and costs the same amount. You _can_ use the standard one in a pinch (QC690) but you run the risk of the plastic shield on the SRM hitting the frame under proper torque. If your lucky you'll tear up a $3500 PM _and_ a $3000 frame. They are the same price so just order the correct one. If you go about trying to ghetto rig it with the non SRM spindle and you run into trouble (other than hitting the frame) it'll be to much tension under proper torque and you'll cook the bearings as well. That my friend is no bueno any way you cut it.


Buy the correct spindle.




You may try and get your dealer to order the spindle only as you can use the bearings from the Carbon SI, they are bout the only thing worth a crap from those cranks. In fact the 2 piece carbon and the SRM spindle kit (QC850) both come with standard bearings. What............ I had to say something  . Worst case is you have an extra set of bearings. You'll be able to sell them since most guys are finding out the ceramic suck and are going to the standards as a replacement. Or you could keep them around.

make sure you use locktite blue on the spider to crank arm interface and phil web grease on the spider lock ring threads.

Starnut


----------



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

Great. Thats exactly the info I was looking for. Speaking to my dealer it sounds like Cdale may not have any of these in stock. Hopefully they do. If they don't I may come to you to help hunt one down! Thanks for the great info, much appreciated!

Chris


----------



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Starnut,

Ok got the SRM spindle, but my local cdale dealer is having a hell of a time trying to get the srm mounted properly. Using the special spindle the clearance of the non-drive side crank arm on the chainstay is EXTREMELY tight..like 1 mm. The Drive side clearance is ok. Trying a conventional spindle gives the NON drive side more clearance...2-4 mm but the plate rubs on the BB (Frame). They are worried that the non drive side crank arm is just simply to close to the chainstay (with the SRM spindle).....hmmmmmm. 

They are trying to get a hold of someone at Cdale (their SRM guy?) to try and work it out. If you have any hints let me know. My last SRM was on an older system six and it seems to me that the non drive side was very close to the chainstay, but I can't remember exactly. Anyway, if you have any thoughts would love to hear them.

Cheers


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's a hint; call SRM not Cannondale. It sounds like a spacing issue with the black spacers and the wavy washer.

SRM is 719-266-4127

Starnut


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Something is wierd here.. I have two system six's with SRMs on both. One has the correct spindle the other has a normal road spindle. On the normal road spindle I have a bearing shield with an indentation in it that forces the drive side away from the frame. On the correct SRM spindle Im running the red shield for the ceramics. In both cases I have way more than 1mm of clearance on BOTH sides... It sounds like they aren't using the correct number of spacers on the drive side coupled with the wrong bearing shield... I just went to the garage and I have 2 or 3 mm on both sides on both bikes... I've mounted several srms on different cannondale frames and not had the issue you describe. you sure the spindle is the correct spec?

-jim


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Thats what I thought/think as well.



Starnut


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

So a sightly different question. If you have a SI SRM for campy, is it a different spider or spacing than the sram or shimano one. I ordered the team SRM bike for 09, but am running sram and was wondering if I'm going to need to swap anything to make it work, other than chainrings.


----------



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok so here is the story.....They finally got the SRM on with a number of calls to the "srm expert" at Cdale. The tried a multitude of combinations with the SRM spindle but with no luck in getting any clearance on the Non drive side (crank arm to chainstay). There was clearance on the drive side but not luck in any number of spacer/bearing shield combinations. I know...it doesn't make sense...they spent hours (yes hours) on the phone with Cdale.

The finally ended up with the stock spindle and with the right combo of spacers (I think 4) and bearing shield they got the setup. There is approx 3 mm of space on the non drive side and a 2-3 on the drive side. Have had it out on several rides with some hard climbing/sprints etc with no issues, but I am watching it carefully. 

I really don't know what the problem is/was with the SRM spindle. My feeling is that something was overlooked and missed (as mentioned above). This was new for the shop tech (the srm part) so he was also working a little blind.....with the help of the seeing eye dog from Cdale. Anyway thats where its at. Everything seems solid, but I still cant figure out why they couldn't make the SRM spindle work....just doesn't make sense!

Cheers


----------



## laatdior (Feb 21, 2009)

*srm*

i am having same trouble i had 2 bike both system six and srm install but 1 work and the other does not work


----------

